

Eureqa discovers equations from data sets (incl Newton's 2nd law of motion) - lzimm
http://hackaday.com/2009/12/04/eureqa-discovers-equations/

======
anamax
How is this different from Bacon?
[http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=5862)

